# bc-5500s usb blu ray drive error 'cannot render the file'



## anongo

Hi,
I have the sony bc-5500s usb extrernal blu ray drive and when i try to play a blu ray dvd windows media player cant play the file.  Do i have to download a separate player or driver for this hardware?
Thank You.


----------



## dave1701

Yes you do need to download another player for Blu-Ray Disks.  

See here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/MPEG-and-DVD-video-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## Sophocles

*Media Player Classic*

Media Player classic will play Blu-Ray and it's free. The only issue I can see is if your USP Sony player can supply the bandwidth needed. If not then rip it and play the movie from your hard drive as is. Another concern is whether or not all your components are HDCP ready.

1.Download Media Player Classic and give it try and download any additional files requested by the application. Get it here.

http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/download-media-player-classic-hc.html

Here if the link coughs.

http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/

2.If it looks as though things are playing but you see no picture then you could have a device that is preventing it such as a monitor or graphics card. To determine if this is the case download a trial version of AnyDVD HD and it will remove HDCP for the length of the trial. Then of course you will have to make a decision as to whether to replace the offending non HDCP compliant hard ware or purchase AnyDVD.

If needed go here and download AnyDVD.

http://www.slysoft.com/en/download.html


----------

